# Audi TT Track car



## TrackTTprep (10 mo ago)

Hi All,

New to the group.

Decided to purchase an Audi TT 225 mk1, 69k with full main dealer service history for cheap cheap.

Looking to put it on a serious diet cause shes looking fat, so shes nibble and light ready for track. Looking to do a few things cheap as possible.

Weight - Anyone got any good ideas for saving weight?
Coilovers - Anything of interest kicking about?
Exhaust, filter and remap - Any second hand exhausts with as low as poss dB?
Looking to get a better split on the 4 wheel drive - if anyone has had any experience?? 
Bigger better brakes - Anything kicking about second hand?
Interior strip, t45 cage and race seats/harness - Anyone want a mint interior for a mk1?

Thanks for all advice in advance

Cheers
Lee.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome try a post in the mk1 and wanted sections for more help 😁


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Hi Lee, Welcome, it’ll be interesting to see what you achieve with the project


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

This'll be interesting, i've already spent 5k of your money just reading the opening post


----------



## desertstorm (Apr 25, 2017)

Lots of ideas in my build thread for my track car. It's linked in my signature. Stripping the interior and getting some lighter seats helps. A stage one map with no other mods will get you to around 255-260bhp. TT is lardy so the brakes do suffer on track, No real cheap upgrades unfortunately.


----------



## TrackTTprep (10 mo ago)

desertstorm said:


> Lots of ideas in my build thread for my track car. It's linked in my signature. Stripping the interior and getting some lighter seats helps. A stage one map with no other mods will get you to around 255-260bhp. TT is lardy so the brakes do suffer on track, No real cheap upgrades unfortunately.


Perfect build that mate with lots of quality info on the thread. Looking to pop her on a diet straight away, back seats out, front seats replaced with something lighter. Has the a Ram Air installed with heat shield, so looking for a low dB exhaust set up with a stage 1 map, then i'll immediately looking to do the Cupra R brake upgrade.


----------

